# SW Cook County - Any chasing



## Gone Fishin (Nov 4, 2014)

We are heading up again this weekend.  Any chasing starting?

Would like my kid or dad to get a nice one this weekend.  Me, I am just as happy to help drag as to shoot.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 6, 2014)

Hope the big boys are as excited as am I this weekend.


----------

